# Thoughts and reviews on Honda Pinoneer 700-4?



## Justin Meyers (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm really interested in the 700-4....but looking into a ranger as well. Just seeing if anyone has compared the two or drove and had thoughts on the honda. I know a ranger has a bigger motor and tows 500 lbs more...just want real ppl input!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I have not seen one personally yet. I know Honda's are very well built and I kind of like the new look. However, Honda is falling way behind in the power of their ATV/UTV's. This new UTV has the same 680cc motor that only puts out 39hp. Many 500-570cc motors put out 40-47hp and most of the 650cc and higher motors of other manufactures put out 47-well over 70HP.

Also, they still don't have a low range. My uncles Rincon 650 would bog down when trying to go through deep mud or tow or up a steep incline. Many of the Honda rincon guys have to have clutch kids installed in order to not bog down. 

Just my thoughts.


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

*Honda*

I guess no one has one to report about. I would like to hear some feed back


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

Well I have one and it all depends on what you will be doing with it. Front shocks are terrible and it does not have power steering but I tried it because it is a Honda and it does not have a belt. I wish it was like my Honda Foreman Rubicon but it is not. Pulling this 20 foot trailer with a belt would concern me but the Pioneer did fine. Feel free to ask any questions you like.


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks for your input- I'm going to get a brand new pioneer 700-4 olive color and a roof and windshield.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I actually got to drive the two sweater Honda pioneer a couple of weeks ago and I was very I pressed. It does not have the horse power like the others as it only has 39 hp. Yet with the automotive transmission and the torque the motor makes, I was quite impressed. I am thinking about getting a side by side at the end of this year or next and will defiantly consider the pioneer. 

As for belt transmissions, I've own many with the oldest a Kawasaki mule from 1997. It is still going and only on its 2nd belt. The important thing to remember with CVT belt transmissions is to always use low range when pulling and always use low range in deep mud. I have no problem these types of transmissions as long as they have a low range. 

Anyway, I was very impressed with the new pioneer. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

My favorite thing about the Pioneer is the no belt. I let people run around my place all they want in the Pioneer. If I had to teach someone the belt transmission every time I got a new rider out there I would go nuts. Yes I own a Polaris with a belt and know the slow in low but other people don't always understand and it is so easy to say put it in drive and just go!


----------

